

The Famous Feynman Lectures on Physics: The New Online Edition (in HTML5) - lsh123
http://www.openculture.com/2013/09/the-famous-feynman-lectures-on-physics-now-online-in-html5.html

======
lutusp
The provided link is pure linkbait. Here's a link to the actual content:

[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/I_toc.html](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/I_toc.html)

